# Harmony 880 programable remote control



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I recently bought the Harmony 880 programable remote control and must admit that it works better than I thought.








I used to have a touch screen remote by Cambrage Audio and hated using it as it was always eating batteries and was awkward to use. The Harmony does what it was meant to do and more. 








The menus are easy to read and the software on the PC is fast to setup and downloads all the codes for each device without doing a timely search for them.








The remote comes with a lighted (Blue LED) docking station that charges it and comes with a USB cable that plugs directly into the remotes back end. The remote itself is fully back lit and is easily seen in a dark room. The one feature I like the most is the fact that it automatically turns on the backlight as soon as it is moved or picked up so your not searching for a button to turn it on.
The Software installs fast and I was up and running within 15 min of fully charging it overnight. The Macros are fast and menus easy to read and the best part is that it alows you to turn off macros or go into the more complicated remote buttons for the receiver or DVD players.
The only thing I do not like about it so far is the rather fragile (or so they seem) buttons to the left and right of the screen and are a bit hard to use but thats more a fact that I have large hands.
All In all I give it a 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tony, since we're from the same "area", I'm curious what you paid and where you got it from. I've been thinking of getting the Harmony 880, but haven't had time to research it yet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I picked it up at Costco for $169 they also have a remote thats a couple models down for $99. A great price.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I never would have guessed at Costco. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks. Good information there. I just added the 890 to my Amazon wish list (I'm not allowed to buy anything between Halloween and Christmas b/c my family shops so **** early  )

I've been looking for an RF replacement for my Marantz RC2000mkII -- mostly because it is eventually moving to the family room for a 2ch system next year when I upgrade to a different receiver. As of now, the preamps I have in mind (Outlaw, Onkyo/Integra) come with awful remotes so I'm trying to future-proof.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I have had this remote since for about a year now. Now that I am all used to it I could not live without it. It takes a bit to get it just right to get all of the componets setup working exactly how you want it to, but once you do it is a live saver. One button click and my tv turns on, receiver turns on, hd-dvd player turns on and they all go to the appropriate input. Got to love it!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I have the lower-end model (660?), which has many of the same functions without the cool color screen and auto-backlight. Like the OP, I can't live without it now. Just changed my DVD player from a Philips to my HD-A2 in 5 minutes, no fuss. Love it.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I ended up getting mine from Future Shop up here in Canada. I noticed that every 3 months or so, they'd drop the price by over $150. So, I waited and as soon as it went on sale I bought it. Now everyone thinks that I have an almost $400 remote when I actually paid pretty much half price for it. Not to mention either, that I got $200 gift cards from FS as well, so it was pretty much free. I do recommend it to all my friends and will stick with this remote......or at least the company.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm going to pick one up at Ultimate Tonight, its on sale for $150. I figure its better than nothing at the moment, i cant even access menues in my receiver without my remote, and since i was using my rear surrounds in the rear of my truck (sounded really good in there) i would like to turn the output back on now that ive brought them back inside. I'll report back when i get it home in about two and a half hours.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

*Must Kill Remote!*

OK, so I hate to be the negative one around here, but so far this thing is screaming at me to throw it through the wall.

One thing it desperately needs is a punch through function or some way to reserve certain buttons for a particular device no matter what mode you're in. I dont want to have to hit device, then receiver, then change the volume. I do like the ability to change the buttons in any way, but the lack of a punch through means that im going to have to program a differant remoter with the keys i want to use all the time(Using the harmony) then use the second universal to teach the harmony commands it already knows, but in different modes.
:boxer::hissyfit::wits-end::crying::thumbsdown::sad::gah::scratch::duh:addle::scratchhead:
I want the volume buttons to exclusively control the volume on my receiver, no matre whether im controling my cd changer, the neighbors' automatic blinds or flushing the toilet. Can anyone whos had one for a while help me out? Am I missing something, or is Logitech?:explode:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Randy,

Have you setup your activities? I know that whenever I select an activity, the volume always controls the receiver's volume.

mech


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I was hoping that would be the case, that puts me at ease a little bit. I'll try that. Thanks a lot, I was still in the prosess of getting as many of the receiver's functions as possible. What frustrates me so much is that I know this remote will never operate my receiver as well as the original remote did, and i think that is just going to bother me no matter how well it works. I'll try it with the activities function, but without any macros.

Another "punch through" type question: If I select "watch Dish" or whatever, will i be able to control the tv, dish receiver and main receiver all at once?

In other words, do you retain control over all components involved in an activity?

Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it.:T

Now i have to give this one more try before i go to bed, hopefully i can get sleep to work while coontroling the dvr.:thud:


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Dont use the device modes, its an activity based remote.
For each activity you can choose customize buttons (hard keys and LCD) and assign any button to any command on any piece of equipment used in that activity. Once you have all your activities setup you should never need to use the device mode.

Dont throw it, once you work it out you'll love it.

Hakka.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

plus, throwing it might void the warranty


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I figured throwing it before even really using it would be a poor decision. I'll be working on it tonight, starting approximately right now. I just need to get all the right buttons working in the activities. Thanks guys!


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is the Harmony remote worth the money I saw one at Walmart I think it was a 600 model


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I cant comment on the 550 (I think thats trhe one they have, about a hundred bucks, right?), but I'm getting used to my 880 quite nicely. Im too lazy to keep trying to perfect it, but I have 11 days off work coming up so it should be getting pretty close by the end of that.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

thats it you must have seen it there too $99 I think its the same but without the big color interface
I think it mite be difficult to navigate with lines of words instead of graphics


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

All of the Harmony remotes are great, I had one of the early ones, then an 880 (still in the bedroom) and a 1000 in the living room now. VERY easy to setup and foolproof enough for my wife to use it...

If you have special requirements of the remote, it may take more time to tweak then what Harmony programs from the equipment list, but it's all very easy to do. Biggest thing is making sure the delays, particularly startup delays, are set properly.

I think I saw the 880 somewhere for $129 recently, more than adequate if you don't require an RF solution. 890 and 1000 can work combined RF and IR, a really neat feature.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I think, "correct me if wrong" with the push of "ONE" button it will turn on my receiver switch the input to game, turn on the tv switch the input to game, turn on the xbox 360, and mute the wife and kids.:unbelievable:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I think all the remotes under the Harmony branding are "activity based", meaning they will perform macros functions. They have modes you select base on what you want to do, and it will send the signals you select when you enter any given mode. So if you want it to turn on your AVR, switch the input to DVD, turn on your display and power up your DVD player, it can do that, among other things. The 880, 890 and 1000 have rechargeable batteries, a great feature, but the less expencive models use regular drycells and apparently are hungry little buggers, something to keep in mind if choosing between the differant models. Logitech's website does a reasoble job of explaining what these remotes are all about.

Wow, I talk a lot, even when I'm not even talking.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

All of the Harmony remotes are basically the same in terms of setting it up (except for the touchscreen 1000 model)

I have had a 880 for a while and it has been a godsend.....it works well enough that my in law was able to operate my complete system, which is about the ultimate test of ease of use as far as I'm concerned.

The only thing about the 880 is that the battery loses contact and sometimes it resets itself so I had to insert some padding to keep the battery tight against the terminal. Also, the LCD screen is showing some "burn-in" (strange)

I found the 720 on sale at Dell and bought it as a replacement (I'll use the 880 in another room). It's very similar except it loses 2 softkeys but otherwise I like the form factor better. Feels slimmer in the hand and the transport buttons are separated so you can find them by feel easier.

If you buy a second remote, you can call Logitech Customer support and they will clone your account so you can transfer your profile to the second remote without starting from scratch.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Would the 720 be the lowest model to get


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

No, it's not really a matter of which is lowest, but which one fits your needs. All of them are capable of controlling just about any system, it's just a matter of which one you prefer the feel and interface of. Some have direct buttons, which are preferred by frequent DVR users, so it really depends on how you want to use them. 

There is an issue with charging on the 880, but it is eliminated if you keep the contacts clear and take care in how you place it on the charger. I've never had an issue.

For my use, and simplicity, the 1000 seems to be the most intuitive. I don't use too many advanced features, but it is capable of everything I need and more. The 880 sometimes baffled my wife (don't ask me how), but she's actually much more comfortable with the 1000. Even my mother-in-law can use it now, and she's a complete technophobe.


----------



## uhcoogsfan (Jan 18, 2008)

Newbie here, I got the 659 and have had it for about 2 yrs now. Love it! It is a little power hungry but I use rechargeable batteries, so it really isn't a problem. This remote can be had for well under a $100 if you look around. I'm thinking of upgrading to the 880 mainly for the color screen. You know the bit, its got a cooler look.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

uhcoogsfan said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading to the 880 mainly for the color screen. You know the bit, its got a cooler look.


The color screen is pretty much useless except for "bling" factor, BUT....the most valuable thing about the 880 is that it can show up to EIGHT softkeys. That alone makes it worth it for me compared to my 688 I had before. The screen is nice in that it shows longer text labels too so the names can be more descriptive. From what I can see the new Harmony One remote only has up to 6 softkeys which is a major step backwards.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I just brought the Harmony 890 back to Best Buy yesterday for a refund. In my opinion it wasn't worth $350. I really hated the way you have to program the thing. And with only basically a TV, an amp, a DVD player, and a CD player, (not a complicated system) I didn't feel justified in spending that much on a remote. Besides I live alone, so I don't have to make it easy for anyone. For a complicated system with many components it's probably worthwhile.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

$350:raped: They sell for way less than that. Sorry to hear that you did not like how it was programed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

I can understand how they want to make it simple for folks to program. But when you have to plug both it, and the extender, in every time you make a change, it gets tiresome. Plus, I don't know why, but I didn't see the option for adding a RF device on the remote. And in the software it didn't recognize my Intermatic HA03 dimmer. All of that, plus the extremely high price for what it is, made me change my mind about it.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

after looking into how this remotes handles my equipment and htpc I'm going with it.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

does the battery have to be totally charged before you can download your device codes?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tbase1 said:


> does the battery have to be totally charged before you can download your device codes?


No, but you should give it a full charge before its first use or you run the risk of never getting the battery to hold a full charge down the road.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

thanks..... It looks like my Lutron remote control light code (sp-ht) is not apart of the harmony code list. However, I might be able to use another code or learn the remote.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have the original remote for the light dimmer you can use it to teach the 880 the code.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Is anybody bored enough to change their wallpaper on their remote yet. If you want to here's the steps.

1. remote settings on-line
2. set back ground
3. use custom
4. browse your 128x160 160kb image ( cell phone wall paper)
5. save and donwload


----------

